# White bump on firemouth's head??



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

These white bumps showed up on my firemouth's head after a little "altercation" with another fish. It looked like he lost a scale, it was hanging off for a little bit then this showed up.



















Is it just healing or is it an infection? If so, what kind of medicine should I use?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like a fungus or bacteria took hold in the wound. Columnaris is a possibility but it's hard to be sure. Is there any redness around the wound area? Try extra water changes first. If it doesn't look to be clearing up you may need an antibacterial such as Maracyn or Furan 2.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I second what Jeaninel says, sounds like it could possibly be Columnaris.............I would first try dosing the tank with aquarium salt before i went to medication............


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just did a 25% water change and added some aquarium salt. Hopefully that will take care of it. If not, I'll add some medicine.


----------

